# Is it safe to eat shrimp while BF?



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just had some shrimp lo mein and I am EBF my 4-month-old. There is no history of shellfish allergy in my family but I am worried now that it will affect my baby!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I am pretty sure you're fine.
http://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns/food-sensitivity.html


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks! Anyone here eat shrimp while BF and all is/was fine?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I have breastfed 6 children, had shrimp with all of them, and never had an issue, Is there a reason you're worried?


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JFTB1177*
> 
> Thanks! Anyone here eat shrimp while BF and all is/was fine?


I've never heard of shrimp being a problem. I ate shrimp and just about everything else while BFing my 2 kids for a total of about 4 years, and never had an issue.

If there isn't a family history of shellfish allergies, why are you so concerned?


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! I have ocd and worry myself sick all the time about these sorts of things. I know it's sort of irrational but I can't stop the thoughts from terrifying me, kwim?


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JFTB1177*
> 
> Thanks guys! I have ocd and worry myself sick all the time about these sorts of things. I know it's sort of irrational but I can't stop the thoughts from terrifying me, kwim?










More reassurance from me - I eat shrimp (and ate when DS was tiny) and he is fine.

Anxiety can get worse after birth - have you talked to your health care provider about it lately?


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Patiogardener! DS (baby) and I cosleep and he was fine all night and this morning so I think that proved to me I can eat shrimp!  No I haven't talked to my doc about my anxiety; the one time I did she just wanted to medicate me and I'm not going to take anything while BF, and honestly I don't want to take anything while not BF either. Maybe it's because my mom used to be addicted to prescription meds, I just cannot take anything. The day after my C-section I requested that I just go on Motrin lol (did fine with just that too!). I'm so paranoid something is going to happen to my baby, I was like this during each PG and while each of my kids were babies.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad you are feeling better today 

I think postpartum thyroid issues can heighten anxiety for some women, which is why I asked.

Enjoy the shrimp! (mmm... think I may cook them tonight!)


----------

